# Pink Bowcase



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

I saw pics of a pink bowcase somewhere. Does anyone know who makes them or where to get one for a Pink Passion for my wife?
Thanks.


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

this is the only one i have ever seen... dont know if its what you are looking for but the passion fits in it a friend of mine got her one and hers fits perfectly..


http://www.eders.com/products/3006-39-princess-pink-youth-bow-case.html


----------



## Helminiak (Jul 20, 2009)

Go to shootlikeagirl.com they have one thats very cute. its pink, camo fits up to a '39 bow. and its very cheap


----------



## Cennet (Feb 7, 2010)

I've got the one they've posted, it's cute, i like it alot!


----------



## newshooter10 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Where I got my pink and camo case....*

Contact Deb Peck at Shooting Star Archery. She custom made my bowcase for my Vicxen. Got camo and hot pink. But I've also seen a hot pink and black one on AT here.

Website: http://www.shootingstararchery.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22

My case is pictures with my bow under the thread labeled "Thread for bow pics" if you want to check it out.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish someone would make a girly HARD case! Maybe not all pink but some kinda girly touch instead of the plain ol' embossed deer scene


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Lakewood products makes a Realtree Hardwoods Pink Camo Case. It is a bowfile. You can put your bow away with the quiver and sight still on. I think they had one in the 2010 ATA show. I will post pics of mine if I get time!:darkbeer:


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is link to them. http://www.lakewoodproducts.com/index.htm


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks,
post a pic when possible.


----------



## juttaspassion (Dec 29, 2009)

eBay,also has some.


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

juttaspassion said:


> eBay,also has some.


They have Lakewoods Bowfile in Pink on there?


----------



## RattleSnake1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Admiral Vixen said:


> Lakewood products makes a Realtree Hardwoods Pink Camo Case. It is a bowfile. You can put your bow away with the quiver and sight still on. I think they had one in the 2010 ATA show. I will post pics of mine if I get time!:darkbeer:


Here's the pics of AV's pink Lakewood Products Bowfile. Another quality product from WI!


----------



## ladycritr-gitr (Feb 16, 2010)

RattleSnake1 said:


> Here's the pics of AV's pink Lakewood Products Bowfile. Another quality product from WI!


ooohhh i like it!


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Thanks*



ladycritr-gitr said:


> ooohhh i like it!


They come in Black, some other camo patterns!:darkbeer: I have the matching arrow case. Plus you can get a case for all of your misc. They all fit inside the bowfile.


----------

